# Ayuda con esquema radio antigua Philips "Castilla", mod H219-A



## flandy (Mar 10, 2008)

Busco esquema de circuito de una Radio del año 52, marca "Castilla", modelo H219-A. El chasis está fabricado por Philips.

envio foto del circuito por si sirve de algo.

Gracias


----------



## Alfgu (Mar 13, 2008)

Bueno con eso poco se puede hacer porque no es el circuito es el esquema de la situacion de las valvulas y su nomenclatura, no tengo ese que dices pero por si te sirve de ayuda te dejo el de la H209-A, a lo mejor es el mismo pero no lo se porque no tengo muy trillado esto de las radios de valvulas (falta de tiempo jeje).

http://www.bigupload.com/files/W3DDJ3UOQA/CastillaH209A.pdf.zip.html


----------



## flandy (Mar 19, 2008)

Gracias Alfqu, pero este no me sirve, el que me envias es de 4 lamparas y el que busco es de 5, varia todo. Sé que hay uno de Phillips que es exactamente igual que el Castilla, de 5 lamparas, y trae 4 mandos en el frontal.

Gracias de todas formas, seguiré buscando.


----------



## Alfgu (Mar 20, 2008)

Mira en esta pagina que se dedica a las radios a valvulas. www.elvalvulas.com


----------



## flandy (Mar 24, 2008)

en la pagina elvalvulas he encontrado un esquema que me sirve.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## pedolife (Mar 26, 2008)

busca aca www.elvalvulas.com


----------

